# At last count, how many tarantulas are in your collection?



## PanzoN88 (Jun 1, 2018)

We are halfway through 2018 and the title is self explanatory, so as of the entire month of June, 2018 how many tarantulas do you currently have in your collection?

After June, I will revive this thread in the month of December.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 1, 2018)

9 Ts, 2 centipedes, tailless whip scorpion, mantis, latrodectus sp., 2 isopod cultures, 2 springtail cultures, and I think that's it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 1, 2018)

33.

I think that if I had very many more, the care would start to become more of a chore, and there are enough to watch that something interesting is usually happening with at least one of them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Georgia B (Jun 1, 2018)

28 T’s (14 that are big enough to look like tarantulas and 14 slings)

3 Scorpions, 2 black widows, 2 Tailless whips, and a teeny vinegaroon which I literally never see so it doesn’t really count. Also 2 spp of isopod. 

(Sadly my centipede died last week but when you ask again in December I’ll have a couple of those too.)

Plus various feeder insects which I spend more time tending than the actual pets...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 1, 2018)

including slings about 280...and a few whipscorps and real scorps.

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 6


----------



## Thekla (Jun 1, 2018)

13


----------



## dmac (Jun 1, 2018)

18 tarantulas
3 scorpions
2 millipedes

4 vertebrates (3 snakes, 1 lizard)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apriltaylor (Jun 1, 2018)

6, but 5 are pokies! They count double, right?lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Death Derp (Jun 1, 2018)

3. all slings. getting 2 more next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 9 tarantulas at this point. Would love more eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Jun 1, 2018)

9 tarantulas. 

There are 14 in the house though as my son has 5 now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 1, 2018)

too many
Shocker isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 1, 2018)

47 tarantulas of various sizes. Mix of all sorts. 7 scorpions, three in a small communal.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 1, 2018)

10, but that's about to change

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sasker (Jun 1, 2018)

11. My wife says I am not allowed to buy more this year. She is the one who sets the annual quota.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 1, 2018)

YagerManJennsen said:


> too many


Blasphemy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 1, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> Blasphemy!


Is it really though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jacobob (Jun 1, 2018)

122 T’s total

105 slings with 78 of those being b. albopilosa
17 mature or larger juveniles 
3 h. petersii 
2 p. imperator
1 h. arizonensis


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 1, 2018)

19 tarantulas.
1 scorpion  
2 True spiders


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 1, 2018)

sasker said:


> 11. My wife says I am not allowed to buy more this year. She is the one who sets the annual quota.


Divorce her

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul1126 (Jun 1, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> 47 tarantulas of various sizes. Mix of all sorts. 7 scorpions, three in a small communal.


I've just spammed this thread, but what scorpions do you keep communal? Is it a bad idea to introduce a scorpion to another that's been living hermit style for a while?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 1, 2018)

Currently sitting at 29 Ts as I’ve been branching out a lot lately and letting some slings grow up before I get any more. 

 I also have 8 mantids, 3 scorps, a vinegaroon, a whip scorpion, a handful of assorted scarab beetle Larvae, several exotic roach colonies, 3 huntsman, and around... ~400 Polyphemus or cecropia caterpillars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 1, 2018)

6 slings, 2 juveniles.

That means none right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Minty (Jun 1, 2018)

20. 7 of them are slings. Ordering another few today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm not buying anymore this month, so I guess I could've posted how many I have when I posted this thread, but too late now. 

I have 42 tarantulas Of various sizes at this moment.


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm so jealous, I have 8 at the moment and absolutely need more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2018)

14, one 10 year old P. irminia and 13 slings/juveniles 

But I'm expecting at least 7 more this month.



Expecting:
P. regalis (regal jumping spider)
Set of 5 communal M. balfouri slings
Pampobetues sp. Machala
+ ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 1, 2018)

Not enough.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## lazarus (Jun 1, 2018)

65 Ts, 39 species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonnyT (Jun 1, 2018)

Just 5 slings.


----------



## boina (Jun 1, 2018)

155 . That number will change in a week, though, because Hamm expo... Hopefully I'll not only buy more but also sell a few MMs. If I'm really lucky that number won't even change at all . 
And three whip spider babies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lokee85 (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 8 Ts and 2 wolf spiders, my husband has 8 Ts and 2 wolf spiders, and my kids each have 2Ts and one wolf spider, and then we have three extra B. albos for a total of 23 Ts and 6 wolf spiders ranging from sling to subadult.


----------



## Marika (Jun 1, 2018)

One 

I'm hoping to change that in the near future, though.


----------



## sasker (Jun 1, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> Divorce her


Tarantulas are a poor substitute for having an actual relationship, so no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 1, 2018)

Counting the recent P. cambridgei sac (230) I'm probably very close to 375 give or take. Also hoping for sacs from H. pulchripes, A. azuraklaasi, C. versicolor, N. tripepii, N. chromatus, P. sazimai, and P. rufilata.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 1, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> I've just spammed this thread, but what scorpions do you keep communal? Is it a bad idea to introduce a scorpion to another that's been living hermit style for a while?


Heterometrus Petersii. Had them separate as babies for over a year before putting three together. Give them some space, feed often (2x a week and one or two criks per scorp), and add plenty of hides. They've grown very quickly together and always sit in the same burrow.


----------



## Arachnoclown (Jun 1, 2018)

326
125 juveniles and adults and 201 slings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Michael bradley (Jun 1, 2018)

11 ts... want more but no space :-(

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 1, 2018)

31 total


----------



## Yorkshire (Jun 1, 2018)

No where near enough yet...

6 Ts (2 tiny slings - LP and E sp Red; 3 juvies - true B. albopilosum, A. genic and GBB  and a sub adult G. pulchripes.


----------



## FrDoc (Jun 1, 2018)

25


----------



## roy a habergham (Jun 1, 2018)

65 tarantulas from, 3" to 8"+
18 Slings of various T's and 40 P. regius slings
A gravid B. vagans and C. versicolor and possibly P. Metallica, fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 1, 2018)

Do slings count? If so, I have over 300 tarantulas in my bedroom at present! That will be varying a lot over the next month or so as I’ve planned to trade several hundred but then I might get several hundred more from another _A. chalcodes_ sac! 

If only counting full-grown adults, then I believe I have only 4.

In addition to tarantulas, I have one brown widow, several roach colonies, two isopod colonies, lots of millipedes, four toads and two kitties.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 1, 2018)

Downsized from 38 to 19. Regrets.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Veitchiiman13 (Jun 1, 2018)

Currently 26, but I'm sure that number will increase quickly. I have two that should be arriving next week, and have been eyeing a few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Jun 1, 2018)

34 T's
22 Harlequin beetles and 8 pupae
About 30 or so various darkling beetles plus some larvae and pupae
2 scorpions
5 millipedes (plus a small tub of native unidentified millipedes)
1 centipede
2 assassin bugs
1 warrior beetle
4 Domino roaches
11 adult Harvestmen and a bunch of babies
dwarf isopod and springtail cultures and of course feeder roaches

I think that's it, but I may have missed something,lol.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 1, 2018)

MOD MOTE:

Please do not list your ts...there is a place on your profile page for this.


----------



## Toddydog (Jun 1, 2018)

23 so far. Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vinny2915 (Jun 1, 2018)

70 tarantulas, 3 tailless whips, 4 scorpions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Jun 1, 2018)

41 tarantulas.
9 slings, 32 juvies and adults. 
Prediction for December: 40. Perhaps a pregnant P. sazimai.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## aphono (Jun 2, 2018)

40 tarantulas, mostly slings from last year, now small-medium juveniles.
34 whipspiders (tailless whips) Looking for more of those so that number hopefully will increase. Just love them.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 2, 2018)

50


----------



## WolfSoon (Jun 2, 2018)

My current murder squad consists of 14 Ts and 1 centipede. Holding formation for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Jun 2, 2018)

YagerManJennsen said:


> too many
> Shocker isn't it?



 I have far too little


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m currently at the modest number of 13, but I do anticipate on getting more this year. 


sasker said:


> Tarantulas are a poor substitute for having an actual relationship, so no.


I find it to be a decent substitute! No complicated problems, housing is relatively cheap, they’re happy as long as they’re fed and have a good place to hide, their food is cheap, they don't typically cause you emotional damage, etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ccTroi (Jun 2, 2018)

272 as of June 2, 2018. Expecting 15 new arrivals in a couple days.
Not looking to slow down in the near future hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Deb60 (Jun 2, 2018)

I have 50 Ts , 2 Scorpions , 3 Mantis and a Beaded Dragon. Also an aviary with Quails, Canaries and Finches . One husband and my son all living with me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 2, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> I have 50 Ts , 2 Scorpions , 3 Mantis and a Beaded Dragon. Also an aviary with Quails, Canaries and Finches . One husband and my son all living with me


Is your icon T one of those 50? It’s beautiful!  _Euathlus _spp. “Red” and “Yellow” will always be among my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jun 2, 2018)

11!

Edited to add: 
Oh.  I actually have 12.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## StampFan (Jun 2, 2018)

Michael bradley said:


> 11 ts... want more but no space :-(


There's always space!  Rehousing, stackable containers, etc....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnotroik (Jun 2, 2018)

I currently have 3 Tiny Tarantula slings in my collection(L.Parahybana, L.Striatipes, B.Albiceps), which i am hoping to get big, not only in size but also in numbers. 

and i also have
2 Trapdoor spiders (L.Swinhoei)
62 Scorpions (nahh, too many sp to mention)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Jun 3, 2018)

34 tarantulas (30 diff. species) - this will decrease as I sell some over time
47 trues (20 diff. species) & 4 mygalomorphs (1 species)
Plus an unknown amount of Megarctosa sp. Nigeria slings


----------



## Dungbug (Jun 3, 2018)

7 T's, 2 true Spiders, 2 tailless whip Scorpions and a Scorpion (I have 3 more T's being delivered next week).


----------



## andrew2149 (Jun 3, 2018)

57 + 60 2nd Instar avic avic,M. Balfouri sack dropped last month on the 20th, 2 hissing roaches, and 10 leapord geckos with 4 hatching out this month.


----------



## Michael bradley (Jun 3, 2018)

StampFan said:


> There's always space!  Rehousing, stackable containers, etc....


Haha.. I have space for more now but calculated the space needed for when adults and 11 is pushing it right now..


----------



## StampFan (Jun 3, 2018)

Michael bradley said:


> Haha.. I have space for more now but calculated the space needed for when adults and 11 is pushing it right now..


The Exo Terra Breeding Boxes are your friend if space is an issue and you have terrestrials that are of average size that won't burrow....


----------



## Sicarius1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Too many..... Yet at the same time not enough......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Minty (Sep 15, 2018)

Down to 21 now, due to a few MM deaths in my collection.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 15, 2018)

27


----------



## Mychajlo (Sep 15, 2018)

In total of all that I have kept, I have had 11 but I have 6 right now currently 
Also 4 scorpions and 2 lizards and a frog


----------



## Teal (Sep 15, 2018)

We have 93 (plus a few mature males) right now. That number has been steadily growing in recent months, since my partner has become interested in the hobby as well and has also been choosing Ts to add. A few of that number are females that have been paired, so we are hoping for numbers in the hundreds soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jacobob (Sep 15, 2018)

Update: since June 1st added another 54! So now 176.
Plus my AFS just had babies...approximately 20, we’ll see once they climb off her back. Also paired my OBT’s and hoping on a sac soon.


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 15, 2018)

Hmm...let me see...*counts on fingers*...no that was a trapdoor...*ponders some more*...I got it! One .



I think the last count on my true spiders was about 20. I've also got various other fun inverts like hornworms, Devil's coach-horse beetles, an assassin bug, etc..

Oh, that last count of true spiders was before my Eratigena atrica's egg sac hatched. So...more than 20 .


----------



## lostbrane (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm at 13 currently. If my roach proofing works I hope to expand that by two (have my eyes on getting a P. irminia and a P. ornata when the opportunity present itself).


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 16, 2018)

87 T's - 53 species (54 if you count pterinochilus murinus usambara and P.m. tete as two)
30-40 Scorpions (not sure, two have babies) - 19 species
20? centipedes (one had babies) - 7 species (8 if you count S. heros castaneiceps and arizonensis as two)
15 true spiders - 11 species
2 horrid king assassin bugs Psytalla horrida
2 Jerusalem crickets Stenopelmatus fuscus


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just bought a house down in Maryland, and some shelving for the critters. Now that I know the space I'm working with once moved in, I've allowed myself a few more slings. The current count is 43.

If you told me 6 years ago that I would have 43 tarantulas, I wouldn't believe you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeyD (Sep 16, 2018)

I have 18 Tarantulas, all new world species with 6 being new slings.  Also 5 whip spiders.  I started with whip spiders and was initially not interested in Tarantulas but that has certainly changed.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 16, 2018)

36.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 16, 2018)

46 Tarantulas, including slings
Assorted, 11ish Sonoran Scorpions (I'm not lifting hides to count noses in the AZ bark scorpion colony...too fast! )
2 Domestic Scolopendra
1 True Spider
5 Assorted Sonoran Beetles


----------



## spookyvibes (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m getting four more within the next week, so that’ll bring the count up to 17. I’m also going to an expo at the end of this month, so we’ll see where I’m at after that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 7, 2019)

Update.

76 tarantulas (75 from Monday as my SAM P. victori is off)
2 scorpions
1 mantis


----------



## moricollins (Sep 7, 2019)

0 Tarantulas 

But 4 species of Isopods


----------



## Vanisher (Sep 7, 2019)

I have 19 tarantulas
1 cat and one daughter!

Regarding my daughter, she is not burrowing, and is always out on display, which i am glad for!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kitara (Sep 7, 2019)

At last count I had 4, but I'm going to double check this morning to see if my C. cyaneopubescens has split in two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Sep 7, 2019)

Update

Now at 49 Ts and added a whip scorpion, vinegaroon, funnel web spider and 4 more assassins to the herd. No longer have Harlequin beetles.


----------



## Asgiliath (Sep 7, 2019)

Fifteen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Sep 7, 2019)

I have 10 tarantulas and some millipedes, roaches and snails.


----------



## Hoxter (Sep 7, 2019)

Currently at 15 with 2 new coming next two days which makes that a round 17. Most of them are still slings/small juvies. 4 confirmed females so far.


----------



## ghostly (Sep 8, 2019)

25. i've been on thaz exact number for a while now, it's time for new additions!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vulksgren (Sep 8, 2019)

6 with 2 new additions coming in. I am still somewhat to this hobby to, but damn is it addicting. It will likely go up to 11-15 and that's as far as I will go....I think.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Moebius (Sep 8, 2019)

A lot.

153 tarantulas, not counting recent egg-sacs that still have stuff developing, (soon to be more as more eggs develop) though that will drop a chunk after some recently produced slings are sent out to other folks. Around 52 species if you count B. albopilosum from Nicaragua as a separate species from the hobby form (I don't lump them together in any way shape or form). The gal's son has I _think _47 of his own, (not sure how many species, but the majority aren't what's in ours, I believe around 13+ separate species that we don't). Suffice to say, quite a few tarantulas and species, even if some are multiples for breeding projects. The collection grew over time, especially once we became serious about breeding projects. It doesn't seem like many when changing water and feeding or doing the rounds seeing how they're doing, but that tally adds up. 

Quite a few other invertebrates like various scorpion, whip scorpion, vinegaroon, isopod and centipedes as well. Suffice to say, quite a few shelves, and I could use at least one more upcoming for rehoming upgrades.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Urzeitmensch (Sep 8, 2019)

15 since Friday, 16 on next tuesday and 18 around the end of next week!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin (Sep 8, 2019)

I have 100+ T.'s but I don't have many adults female specimens now, probably only 9 or 10 adult females now (I have more females but I'm only including mature adult females). It's called financial stability issues and also to save space as well. My collection is fine in numbers, but if it weren't for the limited space and financial issues, I would have kept way more adult females instead of having to sell them off.

I also have some true spiders as well, which they're a real pleasure to keep but I won't include them.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Sep 8, 2019)

Asgiliath said:


> Fifteen


Oh dang your collection is growing fast! I only have 17 after I parted with two. Iv I had more cash I would definitely have more. : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spidergirlasf (Sep 8, 2019)

Boaz Solorio said:


> I'm so jealous, I have 8 at the moment and absolutely need more.


You're kidding! I've only got 3!


----------



## Asgiliath (Sep 8, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Oh dang your collection is growing fast! I only have 17 after I parted with two. Iv I had more cash I would definitely have more. : )


SAME. I don’t have spider money atm  hopefully will soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Sep 8, 2019)

spidergirlasf said:


> You're kidding! I've only got 3!


I've now got about 40 spiders, 20 scorpions, and several different roach and isopod colonies. You'll get there soon.


----------



## spidergirlasf (Sep 8, 2019)

Boaz Solorio said:


> I've now got about 40 spiders, 20 scorpions, and several different roach and isopod colonies. You'll get there soon.


I hope so! I love tarantula's and have wanted one all my life. I just recently finally got my first three.


----------



## Brachyfan (Sep 9, 2019)

6 Tarantulas
1 liphistius cf ornata


----------



## Boaz Solorio (Sep 9, 2019)

spidergirlasf said:


> I hope so! I love tarantula's and have wanted one all my life. I just recently finally got my first three.


That's awesome! What species do you have, or plan on getting?


----------



## spidergirlasf (Sep 9, 2019)

Boaz Solorio said:


> That's awesome! What species do you have, or plan on getting?


I currently have two G. pulchripes and one N. incei. I really want to get a C. fasciatum, and a G. pulchra, someday.



Boaz Solorio said:


> That's awesome! What species do you have, or plan on getting?


----------



## PidderPeets (Sep 10, 2019)

I have 32

8 adults/subadults
5 large juveniles
19 slings/small juveniles (though a decent chunk of those slings are being raised to sell)

That adds up, right?


----------



## jacob m greenwood (Sep 10, 2019)

i have 14. 12 are slings and 2 are juvies. also got 2 scorps and 2 millipedes. i dont think it'll stop there though i love keeping inverts there my favorite type of animal to keep cause of the low space requirement and how unique they are. the T i want most at the moment is bumba cabocla just such a cool looking spood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Sep 10, 2019)

55 as of now


----------



## weibkreux (Sep 10, 2019)

38 Ts and 9 scorps; also around 90 B hamorii slings left from my last breeding and a brood of H. longimanus with around 20 scorplings.


----------



## EtienneN (Sep 10, 2019)

I only have 10 tarantulas at the moment. 3 adults/subadults and the rest are slings of varying sizes. I do plan on getting more soon. I'd really like a colour 'morph' aka locality phenotype of a P. murinus. And I want another Pamphobeteus and a GBB. Also subscribed to be notified by email when O. aureotibialis slings are available. So there are tarantulas I still want, it's just a matter of finding them. I generally only get 3 tarantulas a year or so. I need to 'bite the bullet' so to speak and just get one from the Internet. I just have a bit of old 'arachnophobic' anxiety opening the vials, because I keep imagining slings bolting out of the paper towel and I guess my 'fear' stems from being afraid I won't know where the sling is when I open the container. I get this is just an irrational fear, and I've watched unboxing videos that go fine. I'm sure my experience would be fine, too. Long story short; my collection shall not stay at just 10 for long!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moebius (Sep 11, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> I only have 10 tarantulas at the moment. 3 adults/subadults and the rest are slings of varying sizes. I do plan on getting more soon. I'd really like a colour 'morph' aka locality phenotype of a P. murinus. And I want another Pamphobeteus and a GBB. Also subscribed to be notified by email when O. aureotibialis slings are available. So there are tarantulas I still want, it's just a matter of finding them. I generally only get 3 tarantulas a year or so. I need to 'bite the bullet' so to speak and just get one from the Internet. I just have a bit of old 'arachnophobic' anxiety opening the vials, because I keep imagining slings bolting out of the paper towel and I guess my 'fear' stems from being afraid I won't know where the sling is when I open the container. I get this is just an irrational fear, and I've watched unboxing videos that go fine. I'm sure my experience would be fine, too. Long story short; my collection shall not stay at just 10 for long!


It's only irrational until you get something like a Tapinauchenius and have a bit of bad luck with an extra skittish sling . Then it's a very rational anxiety/concern. What does the eight-legged pop-tart say? *Soooonic BOOOOOM* (is it on you? The wall? The floor? Did it just run up your arm, down into the bottle, back up again, and then back down again in 1 second? WILD CARD BABY!)

I wish the whole, turtle turtle, am in the bottle or in your clothes?! in a span of a second was a joke. It's funny in retrospect, but pretty much a big "Ahhh crap, that clever girl..." at the time. No regrets though, once they get some size it's pretty "meh", but when they're so tiny it's hard to spot them on dark fabric, oh boy.

On the flip side, for a Asian pet hole, my gal really wants an O. aurotibialis, and they're one I've just kinda waited on; not from lack of desire, just other priorities before hand. Definitely want to bite the bullet on one or two of those, every so often you find a species that really catches your interest despite it all and a general lack of popularity. That one has been one of mine for a couple years along with Haplocosmia himalayana (kicking myself for not snagging them the last time).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 11, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> 33.
> 
> I think that if I had very many more, the care would start to become more of a chore, and there are enough to watch that something interesting is usually happening with at least one of them.


And now I have 60. But, I'm living in a house now with much more room and a better organized system of shelving, and it's not too much of a chore because I break it up into 2 days. Also, when the males are all gone in a few years, I'll probably have closer to 30.

Take that, younger me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 11, 2019)

I've scaled down a lot... Only have 8 remaining

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 13, 2019)

I currently have 19 tarantulas, but I am expecting a couple more slings to arrive next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 24 and like most addictions I keep getting more:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 118 from 65 species:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman (Sep 13, 2019)

Harry Haller said:


> I have 118 from 65 species:
> 
> 0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 
> ...


I am so jealous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 13, 2019)

Not enough...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 14, 2019)

Including my babies, 540.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dman (Sep 14, 2019)

z32upgrader said:


> Including my babies, 540.


I can see the headlines now "Another F5 tornado rips through Moore Oklahoma"  "Citizens throughout Oklahoma finding hundreds of rare tarantulas"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 14, 2019)

I have 7 from my original 2014/2015 purchases. Lost a couple slings in bad moults first year; and then had a couple MMs that passed later.
So... for last 2 years and now: 7. 

Other than my dream L violaceopes (or is it now O violaceopes?) which frankly, I'm not ready for yet, I have no planned purchases at the moment.

Reactions: Popcorn 1


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2019)

42 at the moment. Not planning to get any more this year.


Unless I find a female Orinocotonus aureotibialis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 14, 2019)

Ts are a hobby for me.  I think I've only ever had like 10 or 11 tops since getting into the hobby.
Those with so many Ts -- full kudos for the hours of care, feeding and maintenance that must take!

And here, with just 7 Ts to care for the last couple years, I guess I have it easy with feedings and maintenance.  Though, I do still miss some of my MMs.  Shame they don't live longer. 

[Also, a correction.  I didn't lose 2 slings to bad moults, one avic just never thrived.  Lived 8 or 9 months or so -- not eating, not moulting, just living in a tiny webbed tube he/she built. And it was a sling avic I put in the exact same container (cleaned and with similar set-up) a previous avic (MM) lived in and thrived but had been rehoused due to growth.  Still sad over its loss]


----------



## Dev1lZ (Sep 14, 2019)

5 slings as I recently only got back into the hobby a few months ago.


----------



## Dman (Sep 14, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> I have 7 from my original 2014/2015 purchases. Lost a couple slings in bad moults first year; and then had a couple MMs that passed later.
> So... for last 2 years and now: 7.
> 
> Other than my dream L violaceopes (or is it now O violaceopes?) which frankly, I'm not ready for yet, I have no planned purchases at the moment.


You have good taste.  the O. violaceopes is a wonderful T.  Very fast but can be a pet-hole.













On display



__ Dman
__ Sep 2, 2019
__
lampropelma violaceopes
omothymus
omothymus violaceopes
singapore blue tarantula
violaceopes




						How exciting my juvenile L. Violaceopes  or O. violaceopes...I can't keep up.  Very, very rare...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 14, 2019)

Dman said:


> You have good taste.  the O. violaceopes is a wonderful T.  Very fast but can be a pet-hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is THAT an O violaceopes?  I meant the Singapore Blue, sorry.  (Gotta admit, I like the look of the pix you showed!  lol)

Anyway, IF you could guarantee the 'pet hole' dealie -- I'd order one tonight!  lol  
Unfortunately, in spite of my T dream (this was my original dream T) I've seen too many 'escape' videos for Singapore Blues, and believe that, even after five years in the hobby, I am not ready.    (I can still hear their pounding feet on the walls in escape videos on youtube!)   I'm NOT at an expert level, more an intermediate level (have successfully kept an OBT and P cambri - no tappies, sorry).   At least I'm honest.  Better to know one's abilities and be logical than a Singapore Blue purchase in the home of someone NOT ready.


----------



## DesertDweller256 (Sep 14, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> We are halfway through 2018 and the title is self explanatory, so as of the entire month of June, 2018 how many tarantulas do you currently have in your collection?
> 
> After June, I will revive this thread in the month of December.


Three, but that will quickly change through until the end of the year. Birthday next weekend and expo in November will definitely add some more


----------



## Dman (Sep 14, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> Is THAT an O violaceopes?  I meant the Singapore Blue, sorry.  (Gotta admit, I like the look of the pix you showed!  lol)
> 
> Anyway, IF you could guarantee the 'pet hole' dealie -- I'd order one tonight!  lol
> Unfortunately, in spite of my T dream (this was my original dream T) I've seen too many 'escape' videos for Singapore Blues, and believe that, even after five years in the hobby, I am not ready.    (I can still hear their pounding feet on the walls in escape videos on youtube!)   I'm NOT at an expert level, more an intermediate level (have successfully kept an OBT and P cambri - no tappies, sorry).   At least I'm honest.  Better to know one's abilities and be logical than a Singapore Blue purchase in the home of someone NOT ready.


The common name for O. violaceopes is the Singapore blue.  They all start off as brown and the females especially will turn blue as they mature.  Mine is a juvenile unsexed and I suspect male but could be wrong.  They are a fast grower and this one grew very quick which is why I suspect male.  
It is all about how you handle your T's.  I treat them all like they will kill me.  So when I rehouse and feed I am always prepared for the worse.  IMO if you can handle a P. cam then you are prepped for an old world.  Sounds like you have been doing this for some time so you should be okay.  Its all about patience and preparation.  
I like to watch Tom Moran vids and see how he does his rehouses.  He is very methodical.  I watch any escape vids and cringe when I see them because I can tell it is not going to go well from the beginning.
I think a healthy fear and a respect for the T goes a long way.  Go for it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Sep 15, 2019)

Current count, not including babies I intend to sell off, leave me at 75 individual specimens across 52 different species. I'm more or less done actively adding to my personal collection until I send off some males as they mature and move out some of these slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Addam (Sep 19, 2019)

New on the forum, but i was at 42 when i lost count. Including scorps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 19, 2019)

Dman said:


> I watch any escape vids and cringe when I see them because I can tell it is not going to go well from the beginning.
> I think a healthy fear and a respect for the T goes a long way.  *Go for it!!*


Haha.  Yeah, I could probably handle a Singapore Blue (handle=care for -- NOT HOLD ONE); but I think, based on keeping the OBT and P cambri that the 'thrill' was a bit much on my nerves!  You'd think I was dealing with toxic nuclear waste the way I dealt with their enclosures -- my heart rapidly beating, so fearful I'd goof and have an error in judgement -- then an escape.  
I basically just had dumb luck with those two!  And then, after all my scares and final adult rehousings? The speedy ungrateful things MMd on me.  lol  

If only I could order an adult female Singapore Blue, already housed in its permanent home -- then basic food drops I could handle.  But unpacking one?  Rehousing?   

This hobby should be fun - not scary!  I don't mind a mild thrill, but I don't want to fear a pet!!!  When (if) the time feels right -- I'll get one.  

[former arachnophobe]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dman (Sep 19, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> Haha.  Yeah, I could probably handle a Singapore Blue (handle=care for -- NOT HOLD ONE); but I think, based on keeping the OBT and P cambri that the 'thrill' was a bit much on my nerves!  You'd think I was dealing with toxic nuclear waste the way I dealt with their enclosures -- my heart rapidly beating, so fearful I'd goof and have an error in judgement -- then an escape.
> I basically just had dumb luck with those two!  And then, after all my scares and final adult rehousings? The speedy ungrateful things MMd on me.  lol
> 
> If only I could order an adult female Singapore Blue, already housed in its permanent home -- then basic food drops I could handle.  But unpacking one?  Rehousing?
> ...


Nothing wrong with a healthy fear and being overly careful.  You know your limits better than anyone.  I did get my first threat pose from my O. violaceopes the other day and I will say it was intimidating.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Sep 19, 2019)

32  p metallicas and one Genic


----------



## Pyroxian (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd wager I've got the easiest to count collection around. 0.0.0

Anybody want to help me fix that?

(I'm not a T keeper, my teen son has been since he was about 6 though, and his mom has near crippling arachnophobia, so dad gets to help with unpacking, husbandry and rehousing - oh and of course PAYING FOR the hobby - lol)


----------



## mjzheng (Sep 19, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> I'd wager I've got the easiest to count collection around. 0.0.0
> 
> Anybody want to help me fix that?
> 
> (I'm not a T keeper, my teen son has been since he was about 6 though, and his mom has near crippling arachnophobia, so dad gets to help with unpacking, husbandry and rehousing - oh and of course PAYING FOR the hobby - lol)


I've found (as a dog person ) as a new T keeper this is probably the cheapest hobby I now have . It's really not bad !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pyroxian (Sep 19, 2019)

Oh I didn't mean to imply that the costs are high, merely that I get to bear all of the costs without ACTUALLY being able to say I have even one T.
(But I am currently shopping for one or two or....??? for myself)


----------



## Dman (Sep 19, 2019)

Pyroxian said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply that the costs are high, merely that I get to bear all of the costs without ACTUALLY being able to say I have even one T.
> (But I am currently shopping for one or two or....??? for myself)


I have kids also.  I currently own a ferret, a large musical key board, gaming lap top, a college tuition, and an extra car.  None of these are mine yet I pay for them all.  I feel your pain my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just 6 here.  G. porteri, H. maculata, P. muticus, L. parahybana, and two S. calceatum  I don't know if I'll get more, pretty happy with them at the moment. I think I'm going to just leave the door open for any rescues/rehomes over the years (MIL is a wildlife rehabilitator which is how we came across our first one, the G. porteri)


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Sep 20, 2019)

Still got my little trio. A. chalcodes, G. rosea, B. hamorii. I would have at least two more if I had room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sleepysling (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello I'm new here! I have a juvenile G. pultripes and 2 B. albopilosum slings. They are so adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SquidStina (Sep 21, 2019)

9 Ts between my husband and I, and also 2 true spiders. I've only had Ts for about 2 years, most of them for less than a year.


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 22, 2019)

Six...


----------



## Kevs (Sep 22, 2019)

13 with 3 more on the way.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 25, 2019)

Just updated with some new additions - probably the last for awhile.....had to use a calculator to count them
NWs 103 T's -  65 different "types"*

OWs   70 T's -  41 different "types"
total 173 T's - 106 different "types"

Not going to list them all here - they're on my profiles' information page if you really want to know.

*Not calling them species as I'm counting A. brocklehursti and geniculata, Pterinochilus murinus 'tete' and 'usambara', etc. as different types


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Sep 25, 2019)

Well, at 16 I said I just wanted one more, but I bought 2.  Then I bought a sling last week after saying no more, so I guess I'm at 19 and counting...   Actually, 20 if you count the jumping spider.


----------



## scooter1685 (Sep 25, 2019)

I just received 5 slings, and that's all I have right now. Still trying to talk my wife into a mystery spider from FNT this autumn though.

I just counted another 38 species I've put on my "must get" list though. There are just so many absolutely beautiful Ts, it's hard to pick one over another. Hard for me to picture a more beautiful work of art than a mosaic of beautiful animal enclosures. Nature makes the most beautiful paintings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 25, 2019)

scooter1685 said:


> I just received 5 slings, and that's all I have right now. Still trying to talk my wife into a mystery spider from FNT this autumn though.
> 
> I just counted another 38 species I've put on my "must get" list though. There are just so many absolutely beautiful Ts, it's hard to pick one over another. Hard for me to picture a more beautiful work of art than a mosaic of beautiful animal enclosures. Nature makes the most beautiful paintings.


A new C. versicolor ought to convince your wife that more eight legged friends are very beneficial.


----------



## Chicken Legs (Sep 25, 2019)

Now have 22, with the last 3 slings OWs from Africa.

My "must have" list is somewhat longer but I'll ask for the wives' forgiveness after I get hold of them all. I'm nice like that at least.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Sep 25, 2019)

I have 32 Ts, 2 true spiders, a scorpion, and a bowl of millipedes.

I am going to try to keep it to 30 for the next few years, so I'm going to wait until some of my males mature out before trying other sp.


----------



## scooter1685 (Sep 25, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> A new C. versicolor ought to convince your wife that more eight legged friends are very beneficial.


Absolutely agreed, except that I promised I'd only get terrestrial New World slings this year. I love all the color stages. So pretty.



Chicken Legs said:


> Now have 22, with the last 3 slings OWs from Africa.
> 
> My "must have" list is somewhat longer but I'll ask for the wives' forgiveness after I get hold of them all. I'm nice like that at least.


I'm sure my list will grow, lol. Probably going to wait a little before I get too many new spiders, though. As difficult as it is to restrain myself, it's been a long time. I also made a bunch of mistakes back in the day, so I'm anxious to avoid those too. I absolutely want more, but I want to make sure I learn how to take care of them well before I get them.

Well, that and also I have a limited ability to spend. I have a bad habit of buying things, so now I have an allowance. Only so much damage I can do per month, lol.


----------



## scooter1685 (Sep 25, 2019)

Next year though...


----------



## Vulksgren (Sep 25, 2019)

Just added 6 more to my collection, got my first old world! All slings, most but one was an impulse buy.


----------



## Caveman95 (Sep 25, 2019)

9 tarantulas 
1 scorpion 
For now... had to down size due to a recent cross country move. Will build up the collection again soon!


----------



## Cherri (Sep 27, 2019)

6
+ 2 whip scorpions and a scorpion

I had to sell a bunch. At my peak I had 30.


----------

